# DataOne broadband



## nishanthenms (Sep 1, 2005)

I am a current RConnect user and i am thinking to switch to dataone. I want u all to post ur current experince with the service. I also want to know if i need to format my computer how can i set it on Windows XP later on because i think at that time BSNL customer care will not be helping me on time


----------



## pupudada (Sep 1, 2005)

The services of `dataone' are really very good with consistent and excellent speeds. i do not think it will be necessary to format your h/drive for the same.   Pupudada!


----------



## icecoolz (Sep 1, 2005)

and this is in the wrong section. Should be in Q&A. Has no relation to S/W :roll: thread reported.


----------



## khandu (Sep 1, 2005)

in patna i think dataone is the only option and a very good one.. 

go for it..


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 1, 2005)

I am on BSNL for the past 6 months and I am satisfied with the service. Also search the forum for format details. 

_Moved here_


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 1, 2005)

@khandu

is dataone available in gaya (near patna 120km)?


----------



## nishanthenms (Sep 2, 2005)

i was willing to know because i will upgrade my OS from 98 to XP 2-3 months later


----------



## nishanthenms (Sep 2, 2005)

I would also want to know that does BSNL offers any warranty on the modem? If yes then is there a service center in patna


----------



## nishanthenms (Sep 2, 2005)

Yes the service is available at Gaya


----------



## pupudada (Sep 2, 2005)

i am taking the modem on rental (rs.100 pm). it had conked out last month and it was replaced within 24 hours of my complaining the same.   Pupudada!


----------



## crashuniverse (Sep 2, 2005)

@ nishanthenms >> try editing ur posts to increase efficiency of forum.

dataone is a nice option but take care of the download limits before u actually select the package. Else you'd end up observing ur package getting finished in few days


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

> Yes the service is available at Gaya



what what will i have to do to get it ?

tell me from beginning


----------



## rajat22 (Sep 2, 2005)

Regarding your OS. With my own experiance, you should use XP to get the speed. BSNL do not provide even a good patch for 98 to adapt broadband.
A good working patch was provided by 'saroman' in this forum only. Please find.
Still for the speed, use XP


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 3, 2005)

Only XP for internet coz of security...
never compromise on that...


----------



## Charley (Sep 3, 2005)

nishanthenms said:
			
		

> I would also want to know that does BSNL offers any warranty on the modem?



yes , they give it for 6 months.. Thats what the installation guy told me when he fixed it up here....


----------



## Thor (Sep 4, 2005)

I am presently on Dial-Up.
BUt thinking abt migrating to Data-One. Ur Opinion wud be valuable.. 
I 'am home 4 abt 2 days a week [i.e when i'mnot at hostel during weekends].. So that makes it abt roughly 9-10 days per month. I generally remain online abt 2 hrs per day.. So do u think the .4 GB Upld/DWld @ Rs.250 Plan wud be sufficient ? If I do not heavily Download Softwares and spend most of the time surfing wud .4 GB bandwith Limit suffice ?
Pls let me know.
TIA


----------



## pupudada (Sep 4, 2005)

10 days per week @ 2days per hour and browsing only. plan 250 with .4gb limit is more than sufficient for you.   pupudada


----------



## cyrux (Sep 4, 2005)

4 gb download limit ??? Home 250 has 400 Mb download limit..huh


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 4, 2005)

I am satisfied with the BSNL service.. but we are such avid downloaders the 1gb cap is the problem... but night unlimited is also there from night 0200 till morning 0800 which starts from the home 500 plan... so you can switch over without formatting your drive.


----------



## pupudada (Sep 4, 2005)

cyrux said:
			
		

> 4 gb download limit ??? Home 250 has 400 Mb download limit..huh



 i just calculated the decimal way to avoid using a calculator and just divided 400 by 1000 to arrive at .4gb.. the exact amount will be .390625gb (400 divided by 1024)   pupudada!


----------



## Thor (Sep 4, 2005)

thnks @pupudada! I will go 4 it.
Any Way,Rs.250 @Home Plan has BW Limit of *.4 GB* i.e * .4 X 1024 MB * = *409.6 MB * Actually. And not 400 MB.
Still not convinced ? ->*www.calcuttatelephones.com/tariff_broadband.shtml


----------



## moshel (Sep 4, 2005)

i think 0.4 gb ssucks even though i am using it. cant afford any thing more. but when they said that they would cut cost by 50% why do they cut its limit by 60%??


----------



## nishanthenms (Sep 5, 2005)

I will also like to know if i take modem from BSNL on installment i have to pay 100 rs for how many months


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 5, 2005)

^^
Till you have their connection. So in case you wanna have it for a long run, buy the modem.


----------



## nishanthenms (Sep 5, 2005)

I want to know if i buy the modem will i get the warranty


----------



## nishanthenms (Sep 9, 2005)

I had applied for the BSNL lansdline but i don't think i will get the connection before a month atleast. Please anyone can help me to know how to set up the dataone manually because i had opted the option to install it myself in the dataone's connection form


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Sep 9, 2005)

anubhav_har said:
			
		

> I am satisfied with the BSNL service.. but we are such avid downloaders the 1gb cap is the problem... but night unlimited is also there from night 0200 till morning 0800 which starts from the home 500 plan... so you can switch over without formatting your drive.




Hey R u sure dat night unlimited  from 0200 to 0800 
Damn cool pa thanks a lot pa 

worried abt dat thing only da

really thanks a lot


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Sep 9, 2005)

nishanthenms said:
			
		

> I had applied for the BSNL lansdline but i don't think i will get the connection before a month atleast. Please anyone can help me to know how to set up the dataone manually because i had opted the option to install it myself in the dataone's connection form




Its very easy pa

if u r using Win Xp

den go to network connections wizard (create anew connection)

then proceed...

I will help u pa wen u get da connection ok


----------



## D1G1TiZed (Sep 9, 2005)

neogopu said:
			
		

> anubhav_har said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am using Home 500 plan ... are u guys sure its free from 2 to 8 .. this is so exciting .. are u damn sure its unlimited downloads .. do i have to apply for it or something ..

and ya btw .. BSNL service is really good .. the speeds are good .. I didnt buy the BSNL modem .. I got Dlink ADSL Modem which comes with its own firewall blah blah blah .. its good ..


----------



## Charley (Sep 9, 2005)

nishanthenms said:
			
		

> I want to know if i buy the modem will i get the warranty






			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> yes , they give it for 6 months.. Thats what the installation guy told me when he fixed it up here....


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Sep 10, 2005)

is 2 to 8 am free to download ........unlimited 


guys help me out


----------



## Generic Superhero (Sep 10, 2005)

I got BSNL yesterday.  Now my download speed has accelerated 10 times---previously I had a pseudo-broadband connection from my cable operator. LOL.  Very cool service man. Great speed. simply rocks! It took only 10-15 days for the connection to come, during this period they phoned us at least 5 times to check the connection.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Sep 10, 2005)

neogopu said:
			
		

> is 2 to 8 am free to download ........unlimited
> 
> 
> guys help me out


 
yap if u surf between that period, the bandwith spent wont be counted.


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 10, 2005)

@nishant: Please use a single post to say whatever you want rather than making 2-3 posts in quick succession. Also, use the edit feature to make changes to a post that you already made.

@Generic: You reported this thread but look what you are doing. You took 2 posts to say what you could have said in one. Practice what you preach my friend!


----------



## jack// ani (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi guys,

Which software are you using to manage your bandwidth and ulpoad/download limit.

Thanks


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 10, 2005)

[quote="D1G1TiZed]
I am using Home 500 plan ... are u guys sure its free from 2 to 8 .. this is so exciting .. are u damn sure its unlimited downloads .. do i have to apply for it or something ..

and ya btw .. BSNL service is really good .. the speeds are good .. I didnt buy the BSNL modem .. I got Dlink ADSL Modem which comes with its own firewall blah blah blah .. its good ..[/quote]

Can u plz tell me how much did it cost u?

Plz tell in detail.

e.g.,

Installation charges

Modem Charges (Type of Modem)

Rental

Plan Charges

Restrictions

PLZ help.


Bye.

Anindya Srivastava


----------



## cyrux (Sep 10, 2005)

Yes guys the NU offer is vaild from 2-8 am and i have already dont atleats 5 gigs till date. Still to receive the bill of last month. Shall takea sigh of releif then


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 11, 2005)

Is that 2-8 free dload offer available for plan 250


----------



## Generic Superhero (Sep 11, 2005)

no not for home 250 plan


----------



## The Incredible (Sep 15, 2005)

dear members plz read bsnl's tariff b4 posting

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm

Anindya


----------

